# Lessons in Excellence from Charlie Trotter



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Has anyone else read Lessons in Excellence from Charlie Trotter? It's amazing what CT does to get the best out of his staff. I like the idea of the book, but it wasn't well written, in my opinion. I would have liked the book to be more *Trotterized*, in that I would've liked more examples from CT, instead of directives. More outtakes from the interviews that the author did with CT would have been very cool. I did feel inspired by the book, though, by the attitudes and examples given. Anyone else?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

cookm,

Chef Joe George wrote a review of this book awhile back for ChefTalk. If you would like to read the review follow this link:
http://www.cheftalkstore.com/scstore/p-0898159083.html

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

